# Original Soundstream Tarantula 5 channel $290



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Big and beautiful. wish I had a big enough car to run one. I really liked these. hadnt seen one this cheap before.


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

That's not an original Tarantula. The original was a mono 2000W amp.
Like this one Soundstream Tarantula Chrome 2000 (V varastossa)


They look alike because of the handles but not exactly.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

What's the difference ? We're they not both made in USA before van gogh?

I have seen two slightly different versions but they were alike and much different than the models after which were totally different


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

JAX said:


> What's the difference ? We're they not both made in USA before van gogh?
> 
> I have seen two slightly different versions but they were alike and much different than the models after which were totally different


I guess what I meant (sorry for the confusion) was that MY recollection of the 'Original' Tarantula was the single channel 2000W chrome monster. The same size and shape as the DaVinci only in chrome and the spider on the front that LEDs shine through not the DaVinci man.
I personally did not equate a 5-channel to that mono amp and did not know that Soundstream had made a 5-channel with the Tarantula name on it.

Here's what I think of
http://phoenixphorum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10885

On page 4 he posts some that look more like the 1 you did.

Anyway that was MY confusion not yours.


----------



## jperk337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Jax whats up? I still have those 2 Ref 500's I got from you  The original Tarantula was in fact a 2000w mono amp made at the same time as first generation Rubicons, 1998 I think. The original one had the spider cut out of the metal (just like the DaVinci) and it lit up blue when powered on. That is in fact the only Tarantula amp that was made by the original Soundstream company in Folsom, Ca. If it has that big molded spider on top then it is an imposter made by Epsilon Electronics (Made in China).


----------



## jperk337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Forgot to mention- the original Tarantula is 1 ohm stable. All the others are only 2 ohm stable. Hope this helps


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

jperk337 said:


> Hey Jax whats up? I still have those 2 Ref 500's I got from you  The original Tarantula was in fact a 2000w mono amp made at the same time as first generation Rubicons, 1998 I think. The original one had the spider cut out of the metal (just like the DaVinci) and it lit up blue when powered on. That is in fact the only Tarantula amp that was made by the original Soundstream company in Folsom, Ca. If it has that big molded spider on top then it is an imposter made by Epsilon Electronics (Made in China).



I miss them two beauties.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

There was also "supposedly" a Black Widow version of the original Tarantula. It was black rather than chrome & had red lights instead of blue. I have never seen one....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rockytophigh said:


> There was also "supposedly" a Black Widow version of the original Tarantula. It was black rather than chrome & had red lights instead of blue. I have never seen one....


That would have been very cool



Whatever this 5 channel is, I have seen the internals of these and they were not bad at all. Supposedly very good. 

I guess I should ask my friend in Canada if he ever used the new one I sold him long time ago.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

rockytophigh said:


> There was also "supposedly" a Black Widow version of the original Tarantula. It was black rather than chrome & had red lights instead of blue. I have never seen one....


I was able to touch one . I know of a huge SS collector and he has one. Also there was the SHO Rubicons 1002 / 604, clear spoilers, special secret comp amps, and the 36v Rubicon. Still don't know where the 36v went to.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Blazemore said:


> I was able to touch one . I know of a huge SS collector and he has one. Also there was the SHO Rubicons 1002 / 604, clear spoilers, special secret comp amps, and the 36v Rubicon. Still don't know where the 36v went to.


ugh....I don't like him none lol. I enjoyed my Davinci and truly loved the MC500s I've had....but that is the holy grail for me.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

JAX said:


> That would have been very cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can check the guts out on ampguts site, and they do look great.


----------

